# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) مساعدة :  مساعدة في فك شفرة ot-665

## SAFI22

أرجو المساعدة في فك شفرةOT-665 
 imei : 356077045722616       
 provider id : 665x-2argfr3-1
 وشكرا مسبقا .

----------


## mohamed73

> أرجو المساعدة في فك شفرةot-665 
>  imei : 356077045722616       
>  provider id : 665x-2argfr3-1
>  وشكرا مسبقا .

 0612988183

----------


## SAFI22

شكرا ياأخي محمد

----------


## SAFI22

شكرا لك أخي محمد

----------

